# Welcome into the green zone



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

Dear people,

A view months ago, I started a tank filled with plants. Unfortunately I had dispose of this tank, because of a leak. I bought a new one. And now we are a couple months further.

The size of the tank is 125x50x50(cm) --> 312 Liter
Light: 154Watt (2x T5 54W and 1x T8 34 W) (the T5 are dimmable)
Co2: Set from JBL
JBL extern filter

Fish:
10x epiplatys annulatus
10x Microrasboras Galaxy (Celestichthys margaritatus)
6x yellow top sword endlers (N type)
3x Pseudogastromyzon cheni
2x Loricaria parva
2x apistogramma cacatuoides orange

*Some pictures from set-up till now*
I painted my tank metalic blue









I put in a background, plant substrate and cork









I have placed the lamps.









The first plants are in the tank









First total shot with wrong driftwood









First total shot with the correct driftwood (20-03-2007)









One week later (28-03-2007)









View days later









16-04-2007









Last total shot (01-05-2007)


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome to the green zone?! More like welcome to the museum. It's a work of art!


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Gorgeous tank.


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Could you show us a photograph at an angle so we could get some idea of the depth?


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

photo number four show's the depth


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

There we go again!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

very nice update. your tank has really developed well. the HC looks super healthy.


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Your tank is very nice, I love the colors!


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

Microrasboras Galaxy


















A Japonica Shrimp without skin









Center of the tank


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i dont understand why this tank is called the green zone.. its so darn colourful!!!
i think there needs to be a little more thought to plant placement.. for now although it is really nice and colourful the plant placement needs more work. Seems like a tank of collectoritis, however a really nice one.


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

Some new pictures


----------



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

I'm jealous. That's exactly the kind of planting I wanna do in my 6ft tank but I seriously lack the imagination or the talent to do the layout and arrangement. I've gotten someone to plant my tank and I'll be sure to show him the pics of your tank. 
I prefer dutch-style aquariums and I'm planning to get my tank done next month. It's a full ADA Amazonia soil/powersand special setup with CO2 injection, 3 X 150 watts of MH lights and a chiller to keep it at 24 deg C. 
Any advice on how to arrange the plants to blend the colors or the characteristics? I find that the type of leaves (broad, bush-like, thin long leaves etc) play an important role in the arrangement as well but I'm not sure what goes with what or how to blend them in without looking messy. Sigh.


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok here are some new photo's. I hope you'll like it










ludwigia inclinata verticala cuba









Apistogramma Cacatuoides orange









Pseudogastromyzon cheni









White pearl shrimp









Vesicularia dubyana with galaxy









snale


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like how your tank has matured, it is beautiful. It has a more peaceful, graceful feel to it now that I enjoy. Great pics of your fish and inverts too.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

nice tank. i want to get some galaxy danios


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've found any tank I have endlers in soon becomes a tank with a lot of endlers in them. Unless you use only males.


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

No I got also female endlers, but also an apisto. The apisto eat the small baby endlers. Some will survive, and some will be eaten.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Looking good.
Many beautiful plants and a super HC.
The plant on the right center is L.arcuata?


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

Some new pictures.
I changed the position of the plants in the layout.
And add some extra light above. Now i've got 216Watt from 4 T5 bulbs


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice...

It's getting less and less Dutch


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

thnkx, i'm not trying to scape a dutch layout, but a mixture between dutch and Japanse


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

here we go again


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Goodness! This tank is beautiful!!! You've done a fantastic job!!!


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!!! The tank is amazing; the colors, the health of the plants, the inhabitants. Nice job, Congratulations!!!


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

LOVE the Rasbora, they look great! Really nice tank and it's nice to see someone with some sort of background in the tank


----------



## PapaLoc (Mar 5, 2006)

Great tank!

Are you planning to prune the HC soon? It looks 3 inches thick


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks guys


----------

